# Comment DÉSACTIVER une touche (touche flèche) "->" sur mon iBook ?



## NioubyNerd (29 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir à tous (au passage, racontez-moi votre journée. La mienne a été pourrie. Merci ;-))

Après avoir, en vain, nettoyé avec un coton tige, de l'alcool, sous le film protecteur, sur le film protecteur, sous la touche et sur la touche "->" du clavier de l'iBook dont je vous parle (Mac OSX.2), je suis toujours au même point. L'iBook en question "considère" toujours ladite touche enfoncé.

Du coup, dans les fenêtres de dossiers, quand on clique sur un dossier, il va directement au dernier, quand je clique sur menu, le menu balaie de gauche à droite sans cesse et, quand je regarde un DVD, il s'empresse de "courir" de chapitres en chapitres jusqu'à la fin de celui-ci Un peu court pour bien comprendre.

AUSSI (et j'ai fait des recherches dans les forums et Google n'est pas non plus mon ami) :
J'aimerais purement et simplement DÉSACTIVER la touche en question. Du genre, elle n'existe plus. Que quelqu'un puisse être payé 24/24 à appuyer sur la touche sans que ça n'aie la moindre conséquence.

Comment le faire, s'il vous plaît, en partant de l'axiome suivant (et vulgaire, je vous l'accorde) : je suis une BURNE en "codes" et tout ça.

Merci de m'aider, s'il vous plaît, m'ssieurs'dames, à vot' bon cur


----------



## .Spirit (30 Mars 2008)

Euuh... est-ce vraiment possible de désactiver une seule touche ? 
Ou alors faudrait toucher au firmware, mais dans ce cas, je ne vois pas comment faire :x


----------



## peau7 (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même problème que NioubyNerd et j'aurais aimé savoir quelle solution il a trouvé pour remédier à son problème..
Je deviens folle!

Merci


----------

